# iphone internet sharing



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

hi,

I have iphone4S and mac pro laptop with Lion OS. Iphone4S has GPRS internet. I want to share that internet to my laptop via bluetooth or wifi. Can someone tell me how I can do it. I donot wish to do any kind of jailbreaking.

Thanks in advance.
uv


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to contact your cell carrier and see if you have data sharing or hot spot on your plan, if you do, then you can go into the settings of your iPhone and turn it on. If you don't, then you need to add it to your plan and pay the monthly fees.

Being mainly an iOS question, I've also moved this to the correct form.


----------



## Nick Johnson (Jul 17, 2012)

The iPhone is equipped with various means of establishing a wireless Internet connection, including Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and 3G cellular data. This portable Internet connection can be shared with a computer or laptop through a process called tethering. Network operators require iPhone users to purchase a tethering data package for their contract before being able to share the handset's Internet connection with a computer.

*Items you will need*



iPhone USB cable
 

*Step 1*

Acquire a tethering data package from your network operator.

*Step 2*

Launch the "Settings" application on the iPhone, followed by the "General" option.

*Step 3*

Tap the "Network" menu followed by "Internet Tethering." Slide the "Internet Tethering" switch to "On."

*Step 4*

Connect the iPhone to the computer using its USB cable. If connecting via Bluetooth, pair the iPhone to the computer by entering its PIN number on both devices when requested.

*Step 5*

Click the computer's Network Preferences dialog box when it detects the iPhone, and select the iPhone as a new network connection. The iPhone automatically shares its Internet connection with the computer or laptop.

*Step 6*

Launch the email client or Web browser on the computer to confirm the Internet connection has been established.


----------

